# 09 Altima coupe 3.5 ....questions



## maxindamaxima (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright, I know its kinda ridiculous to already be looking and i know its hard to find custom / after market parts and such already..but can anyone tell me whats out right now besides lil oem's "custom" parts..


----------



## Dragonlaty (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn...i was hoping someone posted on this thread...im interested too...


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

As you've guessed, it's still early for the '09 performance parts.
Some parts may be available as in wheels and possibly some suspension pieces.
I would bet Nissan didn't change those parts of the Altima Coupe.
As for some of the hardcore parts (exhaust,intake,brakes,etc.), I would wait until mid-summer to start searching for those.
Anyway, good luck!


----------

